# Waxing Lyrical and Generally Waffling at Random



## noirua (19 September 2008)

If I start at the end or really the present day, I at least do so in a happy, or perhaps, content frame of mind is a better way to put it.

Investment wise it took a disaster 21 years ago to shake me to the core.  It produced the sensible mode of investing which i searched for, yes, for so long.

There is no chance now of an investment disaster overtaking me.

If it's complicated then it won't work or if it does, for a while, it is just by chance, a bull market, I refer though to investment strategies.

More later, of why I'm doing so well now and how I came close to throwing myself off a certain rock 20 years ago. 

I have a few reminders on my wall from comments I heard made along the way: 
Masterly inaction, Do not invest just because you have the money;  
It takes a stick of dynamite to make some people sell; 
Never consider you don't deserve big profits, take them, you do; When your research works, don't believe it, you're fallible; 
Work out what "run your profits" and "sell at a loss" really means and understand it;
Never, Never, Never, become a forced seller, as then you are false to yourself.
and understand risk, cash is no risk, short term Government bonds are small risk, all shares are high risk. Only having a high percentage of cash and bonds makes your portfolio lower risk, ALWAYS remember that.

Good Luck my friend, we need it.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 September 2008)

I believe in luck. 

gg


----------



## MRC & Co (27 December 2008)

_More later, of why I'm doing so well now and how I came close to throwing myself off a certain rock 20 years ago. _

?


----------

